# Dayton Audio RSS315HO-4 12" Reference HO



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I have 2 12" Dayton subwoofers. They are 4 ohms each. I have a JL Audio XD600/1 amp on these, so they are getting 300 watts each.

They are in .85 cubic feet of space each. I have a 2007 Infiniti G35X sedan.

I have had them now for 4-5 months now. I am super pleased with these. 

NOTE: They do need a good break in. 
(Break in description for the noobs: Spider get's looser. They are tight when they are new)

These subs are perfect. They do everything right. They are not overbearing in any frequency. They sound pretty flat with no Eq in my car. They dig deep and sound tight. I'm glad it worked out for me. I don't have a EQ since I'm running mostly stock. If they did not sound right, I would have no way of messing with the frequency response.

(Flat description for the noobs: Music has the same spl in all of the range that it plays. No particular frequence plays higher or lower. It basically is balanced correctly - Anyone correct me if I'm wrong)

You can buy them here:

Dayton Audio RSS315HO-4 12" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm

One thing to mention though, if you are conscious about adding weight to the car, let me tell you these thing are super heavy. But if this is not an issue for you, you need to get these.

Motor has the latest technologies like copper. You can't get this with any other subs in the same price range or even double the price. Actually, I don't know of any mainstream speaker company that uses copper in the motor.

Reference: I have played with IDQ, Type R, A/D/S/, Avalanche, TC Sounds, all infinity models, old W6, Old W0, W3, and the list goes on.

I have read a few reviews on the Dayton's and the impression I get from the reviews is that they may not be loud enough if only a single one is used. But they were only running around 200-300 watts. You might need more than this on a single sub. I only have 2 on 300 watts each and they can get super loud. I can make them suck my quarter panels in if I wanted them to. I can't imagine 1 with 500 watts plus not being loud enough. 

Did I mention they look pretty awesome? With the black cone, they look stealthy which works for me. i don't like my trunk to be flashy or blingy with capacitors and such.

Also, kudos to Jl Audio. The amp is no bigger than my hand and it's one of the most powerful amps I have used. I love the way they control the sub. I have always found this to be true with Jl Audio amps.

I'll post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this review. It seems like the Dayton Reference subs are very good, specially given their prices. Sometimes they're sold as low as $125 each, which is basically as cheap as it gets for an SQ sub.

I have some questions for you.

Any reason you have two subwoofers instead of one? With 500-600WRMS amplifier, perhaps one DVC HO would be enough for a sedan?

Have you played with different crossover settings? What's your crossover frequency and slope for the subwoofers and the speakers? What kind of front speakers do you have? How high can you set the crossover frequency before the bass starts sounding sloppy or originating from the trunk area?




ocuriel said:


> (Flat description for the noobs: Music has the same spl in all of the range that it plays. No particular frequence plays higher or lower. It basically is balanced correctly - Anyone correct me if I'm wrong)


Well, this one is not easy to tell from playing music alone. You probably need to play some test tones to see if your frequency in-car response is "flat". Not that it matters a lot. I give preference to the musical over flat response.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Running all stock ( Studio on wheels) except I upgraded the tweeters. The only crossover I'm using is on the amplifier and it's crossed around 60 something hz.

Studio on wheels -- 1 inch tweeters, 3 inch midrange drivers, 10 woofers in the doors -- 3 inch in the dash for center stage -- 6.5 in the back doors -- 10 subwoofer in the back shelf. Of course, I disconnected the 10 woofer in the back. I added the 2 12's.

I would have only ran 1 12 for sure if I was able to wire it in 2 ohms. 600 watts on that beast would have been plenty. But since they are only 4 ohms, I definitely needed to run 2.

Sorry, I was not able to play with the crossover.Just needed it to match my system and left it alone. 

I think it would play pretty high but I can't say for sure. Partsexpress shows it can play up to 1khz. Of course I would not reccomend that, but it at least tells you it will play up to 100 hz which is the highest I would play a subwoofer.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I just ordered 2 of the dvc HO 12s. Will be run off a Massive N4 at 2000 watts. Can't wait!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

subiemax said:


> I just ordered 2 of the dvc HO 12s. Will be run off a Massive N4 at 2000 watts. Can't wait!


That's going to be sick! That back seat is going to be man handled like nothing.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Got them in the mail today and they look pretty nice. Will probably install them friday. Im really not a basshead, just like my music loud and clear. Id rather have too much and adjust the gains, than too little and end up pushing a driver too hard.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

My 2 12" DVC HOs went in the car today. From what I can tell, they sound pretty good. But honestly, my back dash rattles sooooooo bad that its hard to get a really good read on the subs. lol. They are in a box, inverted right under the back dash and I knew this would be a problem. I have some damplifier and ccf specifically for this, just never got around to it. Now I have a really big reason to get to it Too bad I have to work the next 7 days and then on vacation for the next 5. Also have them in only about .65 a piece. Plan on builing a fiberglass box in the spare tire at about 2 ft3.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of going with 2 of these 12"s on my zx1000.1d , but how much cft is recommend for sealed enclosures on these ? So 500 watts to each would move them plenty or am i better off just going with one and possibly throw 1k watts at it?


----------

